# Hermann Echtdampf



## TomecekJ (Feb 22, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone has heard or has purchased locomotives from Hermann Echtdampf in Germany. They look like an extremely economical value for a RTR [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the view live steam makers who know what they are doing,very good customer service excellent service!


Manfred 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## TomecekJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Have you purchased any locos from him?


----------



## TomecekJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Have you purchased any locos from him? I know he had a customer in California that purchased the Mallet. For some reason, that customer had to replace the [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I could have sworn I'd answered this...maybe it got deleted for some bizarre reason. Anyway, what I had said was that the Gartenbahnprofi magazine has done some reviews on his equipment and I believe they were very favourable--they looked well made. 

Keith


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

None of the links above work..so I went looking for the webpage..
impressive models! 
Lets see if this works..this should be his list of models, translated into English from German:

www.echtdampfwelt.de 

The least expensive is the 0-4-0 at 1.399,00 €
which translates to $1,900 US


Scot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

And here is the site sans some google frame that refused to go away: 

http://www.echtdampfwelt.de/ 

If memory serves, a web-friend of mine in Europe has one of his engines. I will ask and see his thoughts. A nice mix of locos and even a 7/8 scale one. The prices are good (remember they include a 20%VAT, but this is often a wash with added shipping costs). 

But one problem may be the legality of importation of the radio control systems due to bands used, but someone else will have to answer that one, it is a topic I know little about but it does cause problems.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

"some google frame that refused to go away" was intentional!  
it translates the page into English..for those us who dont read German.. 
I thought that was obvious? perhaps not.. 

Scot


----------



## TomecekJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Garrett,
I would appreciate any information from your friend in Europe. From what I have been told, the radio controls will not work here in the US. However, there is no way of deleting that option on his website. It's buyer take all or nothing. I have e-mailed twice to ask questions, but I have yet to receive a reply. I am very much interested in the Rugen engine since I had visited there this past summer. Thanks to all for your help. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be surprised if you didn't have the option of the r/c being included or not. I would also think that if they used the newer Spektrum type equipment it wouldn't matter which country you were in, but I'm sure they'll let you know. 
Also, have you checked out the steam locos from Ralph Reppingen? I can't remember if he makes a Rugen loco, though. 

Keith


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

The Ruegen loco is €2699 w/o RC and RC add-on is €399. So you can order it w/o RC. My German is still pretty good, as I lived there for 55years







.
Regards
Henner


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

but this is often a wash with added shipping costs 
because they don't charge VAT on exports, in case you were wondering. 

the option of the r/c being included or not 
A lot of the r/c cost is the mechanics, e.g. servos etc., which stay whatever the r/c system. At the worst, you swap out the tx and rx for a HongKong 2.4Ghz unit costing $50.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

I checked the website, and saw a 0-6-0 frame, wheels, cylinders, and Walshaert's valve gear, with functioning combination lever, listed for 496 Euros. 14 mm bore, 17 mm stroke. Also the cylinder and valve chests assemblies are available separately for 145 Euros the pair. Look in the spare parts and accessories section. 

Steve


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Steve, 

As far as I know, I am the first in the US to purchase a locomotive from Herrmann Echtdampf. Two years ago I purchased a SEG Mallet with green tanks and I could not be any happier! This is a beautiful engine! Uwe Herrmann is a true artist, and his locomotives run, and last like a Swiss Watch. He is not very well known in the States yet (has only been selling his locos for about 4-5 years now), but he is in very high demand- and very well respected in Europe. The Mallet is well designed and very easy to service should anything go wrong- the only part I have had to replace was the burner control valve, and I upgraded the flexible steam lines to a thicker tubing. His locos are built almost completely in-house (I beleive only the whistle valve is a Regner design- although I could be wrong about that). This is a very powerful locomotive, I have pulled 20 full-size cars- and there was still power and tractive effort to spare. Also, speed control with his RC setup is excellent- very wide range of control from a snails creep, to a very fast pace. 

You can view videos of the Loco at my Youtube page: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/gjclinton?feature=mhsn 

I have been to Mr. Herrmann's house in Ruslou, Germany and have seen his other Locos up close. The first two locos he built were both coal-fired and on display in his basement workshop. He always has locos from other manufacturers that people send him to re-work and fine tune (he had a half dozen Regner Harz Mallets on his shelf when I was there) and he specializes in the modification and fine tuning of the Aster Frank S. I will be ordering a BR 99211 from him this coming year (delivery time for my Mallet was about 9 months because he puts close to 100 hours into each loco). 

Feel free to call me at anytime with questions at (805) 458-5812, I live on the Central Coast of California and if you are ever in the area I would be more than happy to fire up the locomotive for you to see first hand. 

Also, though Me Herrmann does not speak very good english, both his son and wife Petra do and they would be more than happy to hear from you with any questions- they are very good people (I was treated like Royalty when I went to visit). 

Hope this helps, 

Geoff Clinton 
Orcutt, California


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a recent video of my Mallet: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/gjclinton?feature=mhsn#p/u/5/nTVV69Bj_DI 

Geoff


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 11 Oct 2011 08:24 PM 
but this is often a wash with added shipping costs
because they don't charge VAT on exports, in case you were wondering. 



Exactly, but with the added shipping cost, it is about a wash as I said on many items, the 20% saved is gobbled up with higher postage. Unless they are really large items, then things can get really costly, learned that the hard way with car parts...

Sorry, it was a Reppingen engine my friend has, but it looks like you got a good response.


----------



## TomecekJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Geoff,
Thanks so much for the reply. I just happened across Herr Hermann's website a few weeks ago and found his engines fascinating. They seemed well built, but it is always good to try and find a previous customer to get their opinion. Did you change the burner control and the steam lines because you felt they were inadequite or was it just a personal preference? Do you know if Herr Hermann offers a coal firing option? I did not see anything like that on the website. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

See the report about the Herrmann Ruegen loco here 

http://www.schienendampf.com/344872...chte-f23/herrmann-ruegenlok-99-4633-t532.html 

although in German language, it seems, the owner is very satisfied with the quality and performance of this loco. I personally do not own Herrmann locos (only Regner and Aster), but I happened to meet Mr. Herrmann and his wife at the 2011 Karlsruhe Live Steam Event and I got a very positive impression. So far I purchased some spare parts and a gas burner from his shop as a replacement for a Regner burner and I am satisfied with quality, responiveness and information. 

greetings, 

Andreas


----------



## TomecekJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Gerrit,
I have been looking at the Reppingen locos also. He was offering the Harz Mallet again this year. They have an excellent reputation from what I can gather also. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Tom, 

I had to exchange the Gas Regulator because the first one just was not working smooth after a while (I think I may have gotten a little sand or dirt in while I was filling). However, I think I payed $15-20 for a new regulator and the engine has worked great since. As for the flexible steam lines, the engine is shipped with the same high-temp silicone tubing that Roundhouse uses on their Forney, and like the Forney it started leaking after a year or so. This was an easy fix however, as I obtained some high-temp fuel line tubing from Volkswagen which has proven to be bomb-proof on both my Mallet and Roundhouse Forney. As for the coal-firing option, you would have to check with Mr. Herrmann- I know that he makes his own boilers out of brass, but he will make it from copper on request. And as for the two coal-fired locos that he built many years ago, I could certainly see that he was skillfull and very competent. As his Engines are built largely using CNC equipment, coal-firing may be an expensive option as I suspect he will need to do some re-programing/improvising to make it happen. 



Geoff


----------

